# أريد الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس المبيعات وهل يندرج تحت الهندسة الصناعية



## البروتين (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا من جدة في السعودية, متخرج من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة تخصصي هندسة صناعية الحمدلله متوظف بوظيفه مسمها الوظيفي Dispatch Supervisor


قدم لي عرض من شركة أخرى مسمها الوظيفي مهندس مبيعات إيش رأيكم فيها وماهو وصفها الوظيفي وهل يتوقع لها نمو كبير أكبر من نظام التوزيع الحركي (لوجيستك ممبتدئ)


وشكراً


----------



## البروتين (13 يوليو 2007)

يالله ولا رد إشبكم ياجماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (14 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم يختلف الوصف الوظيفي من شركة لاخرى حسب طبيعة المنتج و حجم المبيعات و حجم الشركة، الا انها عادة تتضمن ترويج المنتج و التعريف بالمنتج و عرضه على الزبائن او الزبائن المحتملين، كما قد يتضمن تحضير عطاءات و تسعير....الخ. و في النهاية يعود ذلك الى طبيعة الشركة و المنتج.

كما ان وظيفة مهندس المبيعات موجودة تقريبا في كل التخصصات الهندسية مثل الهندسة المدنية/ الهندسة الكيميائية/ الهندسة الميكانيكية. طبعا تختلف المنتجات من تخصص لآخر.

وظيفة مهندس المبيعات تتطلب سمات شخصية معينة، مثل مهارات العرض و الاقناع و التفاوض وهي تتطلب رغبة شخصية بالعمل في هذا المجال.

و أنا انصحك بأن تطلب من الشركة ان تعطيك الوصف الوظيفي للوظيفة التي عرضت عليك لان لك ضركة نظامها الخاص.


----------



## م/علي حسن (19 أغسطس 2007)

اخوي مهندس المبيعات حلوة كتير بس حسب شو المنتج اللي بتشتغل فيه وهل هو منتج كبير وهندسي في صناعته أو لا ...؟ يعني كل ما كبر المنتج وكان ثمنو أعلى كل ما كان أفضل ماديا ل الك لانو بتاخد نسبة على التارجيت تبعك لو جبتو وبيكون سهل عليك تجيب التارجت لو كان سعر المنتج كبير انشالله تكون فاهمني ويفضل انو تكون مهندس مبيعات في شركة منتجها هندسي حتى تأخذ خبرة المبيعات من الناحية الهندسية وهذا كله شرح مهندس المبيعات الذي يسمى ms أي مان سيلز وأيضا يمكن أن يكون مهندس المبيعات شغله مكتبي يساعد مهندس المبيعات ال MS وفي هذه الحالة يسمى APPLICATION ENG ويأخذ نسبة من النسبة التي يأخذها ال MS ولكن شغل ال APPLICATION ENG مكتبي بينما عمل ال MS يكون في مواقع وشركات ومؤسسات وفنادق و .. و.... و حسب نوع المنتج الذي يبيعه ويكون تحرك هذا المهندس تبعا لقائمة من اسماء الزبائن تأخذها من الشركة التي تعمل لديها وانشالله اكون فدتك يارب وبالتوفيق وعفكرة انا مهندس بالانتاج وبتمنى أروح المبيعات وأمنيه بالنسبة الي والله يوفقك يارب


----------



## Eng.Foam (19 أغسطس 2007)

صراحة اخي لا انصحك لانه هذه المهنة لا تتطلب مهندس هذا رأيي ، استثمر هندستك في الانتاج او الادارة .


----------



## البروتين (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## dyar_87 (20 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ م/علي حسن شكرا جزيلا لك على التوضيح, لقد استفدت من شرحك البسيط كثيرا


----------



## امجد تلكوم (28 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

